# Paris Roubaix - Spoilers be here.



## iLB (7 Apr 2015)

Tommeke tips Wiggo for the win http://rouleur.cc/journal/racing/tom-boonen-bradley-wiggins-big-favourite-paris-roubaix


----------



## Apollonius (7 Apr 2015)

Well, I wish. Mrs A and I will be in that velodrome in Roubaix on Sunday to wave goodbye (for now anyway) to a man we have admired for some time. It will be wonderful if he can go out with a win, but I suspect it will be beyond him. I think Thomas had a better chance in Flanders, and look what happened there. Too many younger and faster guys around.


----------



## The Couch (7 Apr 2015)

Apollonius said:


> Too many younger and faster guys around.


Yep, that's my feeling as well.

Even if he is in great form (which he hasn't really shown yet this year/in the past weeks), he'll probably need to drop most other strong men 
(like Kristoff, Degenkolb and Sagan... even Stybar and Van Avermaet are probably to be avoided)

Nevertheless, a succesfull escape or a blow-everybody-away-on-the-cobbblestones performance have all been done many times in PR


----------



## ayceejay (7 Apr 2015)

In the much aligned 'psyching' tactic it is often a good idea to hide your intentions and ability, if you announce yourself as Wiggins has done you make yourself a marked man and the one to beat.


----------



## The Couch (7 Apr 2015)

It seems the predicted good/great weather will be useful for all the pave sections to dry up till Sunday.
This is how the "Forest of Wallers" (that's the section right before Arenberg) is looking like today:


----------



## MisterStan (7 Apr 2015)

The Couch said:


> It seems the predicted good/great weather will be useful for all the pave sections to dry up till Sunday.
> This is how the "Forest of Wallers" (that's the section right before Arenberg) is looking like today:


Someone's nicked the cobbles!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2015)

The thing about Wiggins is that he's completely unpredictable in races which he hasn't targeted, and can seem completely uninterested. But in races he has targeted he seems to be in a different world. The question for me, though, is how much he will be really supported by Sky and how much his PR dream is a purely personal objective. For some time, he seems to have had his own little team within a team, and it may be that Sky as a whole has different ideas about who is their protected rider. But who that might otherwise be, I don't know - although Sky have a great squad of hard men, they've been working them hard and his three fellow Brits especially so: Rowe must be exhausted, Thomas looks a bit shagged out right now after some great results, and Stannard isn't quite back on top form.


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Apr 2015)

Whose saddle is going to break this time?


----------



## thom (7 Apr 2015)

iLB said:


> Tommeke tips Wiggo for the win http://rouleur.cc/journal/racing/tom-boonen-bradley-wiggins-big-favourite-paris-roubaix


I suspect something got lost in translation: "We want SKY to think Wiggo can win as they'll take too much responsibility as a team to control the race, work themselves into the ground needlessly, the rest of the peloton will sit in their pockets and we'll mug them in the last 50 km"


----------



## iLB (7 Apr 2015)

thom said:


> I suspect something got lost in translation: "We want SKY to think Wiggo can win as they'll take too much responsibility as a team to control the race, work themselves into the ground needlessly, the rest of the peloton will sit in their pockets and we'll mug them in the last 50 km"



Hopefully Sky won't go committing so many guys at the front as early as they did in Flanders, certainly some room for double bluffing.


----------



## beastie (7 Apr 2015)

iLB said:


> Hopefully Sky won't go committing so many guys at the front as early as they did in Flanders, certainly some room for double bluffing.



Sky's tactic were poor in Flanders, defensive and reactionary. 7 guys on the front with hours still to race is unnecessary. I think at PR they will be better served getting someone up the road after Arenberg, less need to drive the bunch, and also as a bridge to any other attacks. Easier said than done mind.


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Apr 2015)

All the riders will know that this is Wiggins last race for SKY and he's hoping to go out on a high so both him and Sky will be targeted by all of the other teams in a similar manner as they were in the London Olympic RR. I just hope that he will be near the front at the finish and again show everyone that he is a class rider. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roscoe (9 Apr 2015)

If Wiggo's head stays in the right place, no reason he can't do this. My heart wants him to win, however, my head says top 10. Fingers crossed for him, really want him to do this!

I think it'll be Stybar, Kristoff, Thomas..............maybe


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2015)

Here's the SKY squad for P-R:
Fenn, Knees, Eisel, Stannard, Wiggins, Thomas, Rowe, Puccio


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> Here's the SKY squad for P-R:
> Fenn, Knees, Eisel, Stannard, Wiggins, Thomas, Rowe, Puccio


...in glorious technicolor! Funny looking bunch.


----------



## Hont (9 Apr 2015)

You need some luck to win P-R, whoever you are. A mechanical in the wrong place and it doesn't matter how strong you are. Wiggins can win it, but I wouldn't have him down as favourite. I suspect there are ulterior motives behind Boonen's prediction.

Current Paddy Power betting has Kristoff the favourite (understandably) with Wiggins joint 3rd...


----------



## mjr (9 Apr 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> ...in glorious technicolor! Funny looking bunch.
> View attachment 85220


Terrible photo. Wiggins looks "relieved" IYKWIM


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Apr 2015)

mjray said:


> Terrible photo. Wiggins looks "relieved" IYKWIM


...while "Hans" Knees (and bumpsadaisy) looks constipated.


----------



## Apollonius (9 Apr 2015)

Right. Just watched my DVD of A Sunday in Hell. Charged the camera battery. Getting ready for the off first thing on Saturday morning. Looks like a dusty one.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Apr 2015)

What's the TV coverage?


----------



## mjr (10 Apr 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> What's the TV coverage?


Over in the TV coverage topic but basically Eurosport from about noon, France 3 or a mix of Rai Sport 1 and Rai 3.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2015)

I am starting to feel really excited about this. In some ways, it's weird for a little climber like me to think of Paris-Roubaix as my favourite race. It's the kind of race that would be totally unsuited to my build (even if I ever 'could have been a contender' - which I couldn't). It's long, flat and windy and on farked up surfaces, and it's just the most thrilling bike race in existence. In the end, I don't care who wins, I just want to see the struggle, and I can't wait...


----------



## MisterStan (10 Apr 2015)

Nice article on the inrng about PR. And from that a link about a race that was run post first world war - the seven-stage Circuit Cycliste des Champs de Bataille (roughly translated as the Tour of the Battlefields) - worth a read - sounds like a real hard mans race - makes PR look like a Sunday club run!


----------



## Doyleyburger (10 Apr 2015)

I reckon it'll be down to Terpstra and Kristoff with Thomas thrown into the mix. Kristoff is in fine form so he's my tip to win


----------



## MisterStan (10 Apr 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> Kristoff is in fine form so he's my tip to win


He is indeed in fine form but as @Hont pointed out; 


Hont said:


> You need some luck to win P-R, whoever you are. A mechanical in the wrong place and it doesn't matter how strong you are.


I wouldn't mind seeing Kristoff win, I just wish he was racing for a different team.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2015)

It's certainly not Thomas's, he's too lightweight. Terpstra too might not have the bulk.

Kristoff's does have it, but I just have a (completely subjective) feeling that it's not his race, at least not this year. Some year, Stybar has to win it, and maybe it's this year. Stannard could do it sometime too, but he's still coming back to form. Wiggins, I imagine, has a finely honed plan and I have no doubt he will put everything into. He's certainly capable of anything he puts his mind to and he's physically ready this year. It would be the fairytale ending to a road career, but how often do such plans pan out?


----------



## Chris Norton (10 Apr 2015)

Terpstra i my tip. Reckon he's had a brilliant start to the season. Sky's team photo's always look as if they all have big heads compared to shoulders. Very odd.

Our club have a Paris Roubaix day on Sunday. A ride on all the crappy roads round here (there's lots to choose from) then a BBQ in the afternoon for the race. Can't wait, just hope it rains in northern France just to add an extra dimension.


----------



## subaqua (10 Apr 2015)

I can't do my Paris - roubaix homage anymore as hackney have ripped up the cables on regents row


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2015)

Some outside picks: Van Summeren, Boom, Bak (has looked on good, aggressive form recently), Benoot - it would be an amazing story if Benoot won, given his age and 'part-time' status...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Some outside picks: Van Summeren, Boom, Bak (has looked on good, aggressive form recently), Benoot - it would be an amazing story if Benoot won, given his age and 'part-time' status...



Benoot's ride in Flanders was very impressive. And I would not discount him for Roubaix. I reckon Lotto-Soudal have more options than any other team.


----------



## beastie (11 Apr 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> It's certainly not Thomas's, he's too lightweight. Terpstra too might not have the bulk.
> 
> Kristoff's does have it, but I just have a (completely subjective) feeling that it's not his race, at least not this year. Some year, Stybar has to win it, and maybe it's this year. Stannard could do it sometime too, but he's still coming back to form. Wiggins, I imagine, has a finely honed plan and I have no doubt he will put everything into. He's certainly capable of anything he puts his mind to and he's physically ready this year. It would be the fairytale ending to a road career, but how often do such plans pan out?


Thomas has done well on the cobbles the last two times he has ridden them, a top ten and a cracking ride in Stage 5 last year. I think he might be sent up the road to force others to tow Wiggins. I nearly picked Kristoff FTW for this Sunday, he is just on such top top form. He will be a threat until he is more than a minute down. Etixx need a win badly so I expect them to be super aggressive. 
can't wait


----------



## raindog (11 Apr 2015)

some interesting pics showing the roads and the region
http://pelotonmagazine.com/shutter/the-road-to-hell-awaits-paris-roubaix-2015-preview/


----------



## Louch (11 Apr 2015)

Maybe this is all a big bluff from sky. Everyone's attention is on wiggins, send Thomas in the breakaway and a.n other and while everyone waits for brad to go for it, gt gets the win.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Apr 2015)

I need someone to write up tomorrow's race for www.veloballs.com

Would anyone who is actually there like to submit any photos?

I'll pay for both, although you don't need to be a pro-writer! Enthusiasm and sense of humour is more important. 

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Tojo (12 Apr 2015)

Sorry to interrupt, but is there any coverage of the racing on any of the TV channels.....


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Apr 2015)

Eurosport will be showing it plus a few of the European terrestrial channels if you can get them.


----------



## david k (12 Apr 2015)

The Couch said:


> It seems the predicted good/great weather will be useful for all the pave sections to dry up till Sunday.
> This is how the "Forest of Wallers" (that's the section right before Arenberg) is looking like today:


Will they be racing on CX or MTbs?


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2015)

Daniel Oss bike cam recon:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2015)

They are not hanging about, 50.4 km in the first hour.


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Apr 2015)

http://www.cyclingfans.com/paris-roubaix/live for people looking for coverage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2015)

Now live on Eurosport


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Apr 2015)

Blythe in the break.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2015)

Cyclocross and crashes!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRutfszFHcs&feature=youtu.be&a


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8sCQICWliU


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Apr 2015)

is it me or do they have a massive tailwind?


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Apr 2015)

So Wiggins off the back getting caught up in the minor crashes...


----------



## tug benson (12 Apr 2015)

Not liking the look of Wiggins at the back


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2015)

Stannard is very attentive at the front


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2015)

Jens commentating alongside Carsten on Eurosport Germany again 

Not liking Wiggins at the back either but it's hardly unusual so who knows?


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Apr 2015)

Bah I want to listen to Jens


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Apr 2015)

Wiggo back up front


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2015)

Sagan having a poo.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Apr 2015)

sounds like thomas has had un crevaisson…


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Apr 2015)

a break while the peleton are on the trench awesome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2015)

I have a need to go wash my hair with a jar of nescafe


----------



## tug benson (12 Apr 2015)

TRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## just jim (12 Apr 2015)

That was close for some.


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Apr 2015)

Tgv versus bike. Only one winner there


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2015)

tug benson said:


> TRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think riders were penalised for crossing-jumping late in the race a few years ago. I wonder if anything will happen this time.


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2006_Paris–Roubaix#Disqualifications "Hoste, Van Petegem and Vladimir Gusev were initially credited with 2nd through 4th places (1'23" down), but were later disqualified by the race jury for illegally riding through a closed level-crossing. This promoted world champion and pre-race favourite Boonen into 2nd place."


----------



## tug benson (12 Apr 2015)

G crashes


----------



## Dayvo (12 Apr 2015)

Fab Cancellera just tweeted on Eurosport that crossing a 'closed' barrier at a railway crossing is NOT allowed. Be interesting to see what the officials, if anything, do.


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2015)

Who are the Eurosport commentators btw ?
I've got Ligget & Sherwin at the moment, looking to upgrade...


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2015)

thom said:


> Who are the Eurosport commentators btw ?
> I've got Ligget & Sherwin at the moment, looking to upgrade...


Robbie Hatch and Sean Kelly


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2015)

I'll bet the UCI are hoping that the break stays away so they are spared a decision about dq-ing the peloton.


----------



## Rasmus (12 Apr 2015)

Hard to say exactly what's reasonable and what isn't, but at least the last three riders to cross should be DQ'd


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Apr 2015)

Watching this on a Dutch stream ( wifi on my holibags) saw Thomas falling is he back in it or out the game ??


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2015)

Here we go


----------



## tug benson (12 Apr 2015)

Etixx are going to rip this race apart


----------



## Crackle (12 Apr 2015)

Nice move by Etixx as the direction changed to the side wind.


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2015)

There must have been a call from the EQS DS there - EQS have got splits out of that section and immediately into cross winds.


----------



## Rasmus (12 Apr 2015)

Well that's a spectacularly bad time to take an ad break, Eurosport


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2015)

Trying to work out how Etixx will make a balls of this


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> Trying to work out how Etixx will make a balls of this


Yogi


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2015)

Wiggins on the front of the turd group - copyright SKelly
You can say that agai,n Sean


----------



## just jim (12 Apr 2015)

Nice day for it..more of a Sunday In Heck


----------



## tug benson (12 Apr 2015)

Oss in the ditch


----------



## tug benson (12 Apr 2015)

Sagan stretches the legs


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2015)

Is Degenkolb still up there ?


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2015)

Bring it on Wiggo


----------



## tug benson (12 Apr 2015)

Go on Wiggins


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2015)

EQS rider being a lead weight


----------



## just jim (12 Apr 2015)

Some window shopping there...


----------



## tug benson (12 Apr 2015)

Aye BMC rider lucky not to hit anyone there


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2015)

Still anyone's race, right now.


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2015)

Robbie Hatch is a pretty good commentator but his insistence on pronouncing the names correctly is bloody confusing!


----------



## Rasmus (12 Apr 2015)

Would be great to see Roelandts hang on from here.


----------



## tug benson (12 Apr 2015)

what a shift from Rowe


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2015)

He won't. Usual suicidal attack. (Roelandts, I mean)


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2015)

There's a similar problem in German, with Jens pronouncing his former peleton colleagues' names correctly and Carsten "correcting" him to their usual mangled German forms. I guess some things are universal to commentators


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2015)

Degenkolb looks pretty good


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2015)

At this rate we are going to have a bunch sprint, which will have the inevitable result... unless someone can shake Kristoff and Degenkolb


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2015)

They're getting a bit excited about the possibility of Degenkolb winning... the Walkeresque kiss of death?


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2015)

Wouldn't begrudge Greg Van A in this


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Apr 2015)

Luke Rowe has buried himself today.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2015)

Lampaert and Van Avermaet - now this is interesting.


----------



## Rasmus (12 Apr 2015)

Of the big favorites, Degenkolb seems the most determined to arrive without Kristoff.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2015)

Rasmus said:


> Of the big favorites, Degenkolb seems the most determined to arrive without Kristoff.



Hardly surprising - I don't think he could take Kristoff in a straight up sprint! I just wonder when Rowe and Wiggins make a move - if they can - because they can't let this continue...


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2015)

Well Deggers, chapeau.
30 secs gap to the front 3 now


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2015)

This is Degenkolb's race now unless anyone else gets up with these guys.


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Apr 2015)

Sagan can't change to the big ring


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2015)

But the gap is falling rapidly...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2015)

But the chasing group is only 4 too, including Boom and Stybar, but not Wiggins or Kristoff.


----------



## Rasmus (12 Apr 2015)

Etixx may finally get it right...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2015)

I wouldn't rule out Boom now...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2015)

In the velodrome - it will be Degenkolb's


----------



## Rasmus (12 Apr 2015)

Nope, another Etixx tactics fail.

Brilliant and well deserved win by Degenkolb.


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2015)

He looked comfortable from a long way out. He did very well.


----------



## screenman (12 Apr 2015)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2015)

Degenkolb very worthy of that, took responsibility at a crucial point, risking his neck.
Well done - with MSR that is quite a double.


----------



## ayceejay (12 Apr 2015)

Wiggins gave it everything.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2015)

MSR and PR in one year... that's pretty damn impressive.


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2015)

I didn't see the bit where people flirted with the TGV - was Degenkolb mixed up in that ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2015)

Excellent race, great victory for Degenkolb


----------



## rliu (12 Apr 2015)

Had a flutter on Stybar but he didn't stand much of a chance with Degenkolb in the group, decent for him to get 2nd though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Apr 2015)

Well mercy, what a great race!


----------



## rliu (12 Apr 2015)

Rasmus said:


> Nope, another Etixx tactics fail.
> 
> Brilliant and well deserved win by Degenkolb.



Where's the tactical fail here I'd be interested to know. It seems to me Lampaert had no legs to win if he had worked with Van Avermaet and Degenkolb, whereas Stybar had kept himself relatively fresh up until his move to bridge to the front trio with 5km to go


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2015)

rliu said:


> Where's the tactical fail here I'd be interested to know. It seems to me Lampaert had no legs to win if he had worked with Van Avermaet and Degenkolb, whereas Stybar had kept himself relatively fresh up until his move to bridge to the front trio with 5km to go


Some are asking why Stybar+Lampaert didn't attack when they were both in the front four.


----------



## rliu (12 Apr 2015)

mjray said:


> Some are asking why Stybar+Lampaert didn't attack when they were both in the front four.



Be very hard to ride away with big powerful guys like Degenkolb and Van Avermaet with the road running out and the pave secteurs behind them. It could have been possible for Lampaert to attack to soften them up but I just doubt he had the legs to do that


----------



## Rasmus (12 Apr 2015)

rliu said:


> Where's the tactical fail here I'd be interested to know. It seems to me Lampaert had no legs to win if he had worked with Van Avermaet and Degenkolb, whereas Stybar had kept himself relatively fresh up until his move to bridge to the front trio with 5km to go


Degenkolb would have probably won regardless, but they didn't have to actually lead out his sprint!



thom said:


> I didn't see the bit where people flirted with the TGV - was Degenkolb mixed up in that ?


Doubt it, he was at the front pretty much all day.


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2015)

the Inner Ring @inrng 3m https://twitter.com/inrng/status/587265219682033664

"No sanctions for riders who crossed the level crossing race director @tgouvenou tells Eurosport, the race was neutralised for a moment after"


----------



## smutchin (12 Apr 2015)

As with Kristoff last week, it's not really a case of what Etixx did wrong but what Degenkolb did right.


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2015)

"I was not afraid to fail and that was they key, but also you need a moustache to show some panache" said John Degenkolb


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2015)

thom said:


> "I was not afraid to fail and that was they key, but also you need a moustache to show some panache" said John Degenkolb



The last German winner of Paris Roubaix, Josef Fischer, also had a (more splendid) moustache


----------



## Crackle (12 Apr 2015)

Pretty hard to see past Degenkolb once he'd survived to the last few K. Thought Stybar might join and go past but again, Degenkolb would probably have been equal to that.


----------



## rliu (12 Apr 2015)

Rasmus said:


> Degenkolb would have probably won regardless, but they didn't have to actually lead out his sprint!
> 
> 
> Doubt it, he was at the front pretty much all day.



I wouldn't really call what Lampaert and Stybar was doing a proper lead-out, they were just trying to give Stybar a better chance to start the sprint early, they were slowing the pace of the group. In the end it still got Stybar 2nd ahead of decent sprinters like Van Avermaet and Boom.


----------



## Bollo (12 Apr 2015)

Listened to the race on 5live extra but just managed to catch the footage of the train incident. 
This....



Not extra extra close, but all it would have taken was a trapped wheel. Any talk yet of potential disqualifications, or is this being quietly brushed under the carpet?


----------



## Origamist (12 Apr 2015)

rliu said:


> Had a flutter on Stybar but he didn't stand much of a chance with Degenkolb in the group, decent for him to get 2nd though.



His 2nd place - cost me 200 quid in winnings. On the plus side, my brother in law won £200 on Degenkolb and I'm insisting he keeps buying the beers till closing time...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2015)

Bollo said:


> Any talk yet of potential disqualifications, or is this being quietly brushed under the carpet?



No disqualifications according to Race Radio on twitter


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2015)

One other conclusion from today: Luke Rowe may well win this race sometime in the future.

Wiggins certainly didn't disgrace himself either, but once they had missed the key move, Rowe was never going to be able to drag them both back up.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2015)

A great race, a great winner, and a great ride by Luke Rowe, but someone should point out a small factual error on the Team Sky site ...



Team Sky said:


> Wiggins tried one last attempt to bridge the gap on the approach to Roubaix, but it was Rowe who pressed on in the velodrome and became the race’s highest-ranked British rider with a solid late burst at the line.
> 
> LINK


Except for Roger Hammond's 3rd place in 2004, of course ...


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2015)

Surly they mean this year's race @ColinJ?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2015)

mjray said:


> Surly they mean this year's race @ColinJ?


Ah, of course - '_Highest-ranked_' NOT '_Highest-ranked EVER_' ... As you were!


----------



## JoeyB (12 Apr 2015)

I enjoyed that a lot.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2015)

Laters, Brad


----------



## raindog (12 Apr 2015)




----------



## smutchin (12 Apr 2015)

If I didn't know Wiggo was involved today I would have been able to guess just from the number of non-cycling friends commenting on the race on Facebook. Most of them have probably never even heard of Paris-Roubaix before. 

I'm not complaining though - whatever anyone thinks of him, he's been a great ambassador for cycling. I suspect British interest in the sport will dwindle back to former levels once he retires for good.


----------



## just jim (12 Apr 2015)

smutchin said:


> If I didn't know Wiggo was involved today I would have been able to guess just from the number of non-cycling friends commenting on the race on Facebook. Most of them have probably never even heard of Paris-Roubaix before.
> 
> I'm not complaining though - whatever anyone thinks of him, he's been a great ambassador for cycling. I suspect British interest in the sport will dwindle back to former levels once he retires for good.


A good point, worthy of a topic on it's own. I'm not certain who is able to fill his MSM shoes in the fickle world of pro-cycling...


----------



## raindog (12 Apr 2015)

As far as I'm concerned, BW will take some replacing
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...wiggins-proud-of-paris-roubaix-efforts-166237


----------



## The Couch (13 Apr 2015)

By the way, if anybody here would have predicted top 10 finishes for Elmiger in both the RvV and PR, I would have laughed very hard at that person 
Now... I would take my hat off for anybody who would have even mentioned his name as "watch-out for him this year" 

Pretty impressive from him (wasn't Chavanel supposed to be their leader for this work?), he basically only did worse than Kristoff, Degenkolb, Van Avermaet, Stybar and Boom across "the cobblestone double-weekend" 
Not bad for a 36 year old guy who hasn't done much better than a 17th place in any of these 2 races in the past 5 seasons

I wonder if he can take this form into the Amstel Gold race (which one would expect to fit his - historic - rider profile better)?


----------



## Apollonius (13 Apr 2015)

A picture of two from yesterday.

Sky team bikes get final preparation. Gary Blem was putting stickers on the top tube listing the cobble sections.








Wiggins looking good on the first section of cobles at Inchy. Sky well in control at this point.


----------



## smutchin (13 Apr 2015)

Re Elmiger...

I hate to be cynical, but I'm a bit wary of these ageing veterans and their Indian summers. (Aside: the top three in the Swiss national champs road race last year have a combined age over 100.)

Anyway, yes, he's done well. I shall suspend my disbelief and congratulate him - at least until he wins the Vuelta...


----------



## smutchin (13 Apr 2015)

Apollonius said:


> Sky well in control at this point



Just like they were at MSR and RVV...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Apr 2015)

smutchin said:


> Re Elmiger...
> 
> I hate to be cynical, but I'm a bit wary of these ageing veterans and their Indian summers. (Aside: the top three in the Swiss national champs road race last year have a combined age over 100.)



To be fair, it's more likely that older riders would do well in a race like this, where sheer strength and stamina matter most, more so than in a GT.


----------



## smutchin (13 Apr 2015)

To be fair, I'd be more suspicious if he'd actually won anything!


----------



## zimzum42 (13 Apr 2015)

Has anyone mentioned the desire of the TGV peeps to have some cyclists prosecuted for jumping the level crossing?

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/cycling/32284180

Seems a bit harsh, they are racing and cannot be expected to make rational decisions, or be beholden to road law, since they are so used to racing in special conditions, surely?


----------



## ayceejay (13 Apr 2015)

Personally I think that level crossing should have be manned by a race official.


----------



## zimzum42 (13 Apr 2015)

I bet they would be able to manage to ensure no trains were coming if the president or some other bigwig was passing through, they should do the same for races as big as this!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Apr 2015)

The race organiser quoted in the article is being a bit disingenuous. Some riders couldn't stop in time. Many probably could and should have but didn't. Some riders skipped over the crossing AFTER first stopping then obviously thinking, "f*ck it, I'm going for it".


----------



## mjr (13 Apr 2015)

Until we know what that motorbike policeman manning the crossing said/signalled to the riders, this all seems like needless unhelpful noise.


----------



## zimzum42 (13 Apr 2015)

I don't think we should expect riders in such races to be in the mindset of obeying the normal road laws...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2015)

zimzum42 said:


> I don't think we should expect riders in such races to be in the mindset of obeying the normal road laws...


A simple "_I'm not risking getting splatted by a train for the sake of a cobblestone_" mindset would do the trick!


----------



## beastie (21 Apr 2015)

Some beautiful shots here. 

http://stories.strava.com/roubaix


----------

